# Moving a tank to a new house..



## FuzzButt (Jan 7, 2010)

hey guys,
I got a 32litre tank with 2 shubunkins, 2 albino catfish and a loach in it.. and i'm moving house and was wondering the best way to move the fish and the tank.. I'm moving over 100 miles to a new base due to my man being reposted.

I know i have two options.. baggies with oxygen.. prolly a bag each for the shubunkins and 1 bag with the 2 catfish and loach in..
OR:
empty the tank somewhat and take all the innards out leaving the fish in a tank 1/2 full of water.. the second runs the risk of slopping water and fish all over the place :S

so im considering the first, but where do i get an oxygen tank and the correct baggies?

sal
xx


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

FuzzButt said:


> hey guys,
> I got a 32litre tank with 2 shubunkins, 2 albino catfish and a loach in it.. and i'm moving house and was wondering the best way to move the fish and the tank.. I'm moving over 100 miles to a new base due to my man being reposted.
> 
> I know i have two options.. baggies with oxygen.. prolly a bag each for the shubunkins and 1 bag with the 2 catfish and loach in..
> ...


When i moved I used a cool box with water from the tanks and you can buy real cheap little battery operated pumps. Taped that to the top with an air line and stone into the water.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Basically try to take as much of the water with you as possible and any accessories in the tank. Don't move the tank with water in it. Ask your local fish shop they should have boxes with foam in them for shipping fish put them in those in baggies with water and plenty of air.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Don't try to move the tank with any water in it. I would get 2 5 gallon buckets with lids, the type used for home brewing and split the water and fish between the 2 buckets. There will be enough air space in the buckets above the water not to need air pumps. When you get to your new place put 80% of the old water back into the tank and use one of the buckets to prepare fresh water with a conditioner to top up the tank.
What filters are you using as the bacteria need to be looked after during the move.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

Even a few litres of water in the bottom will cause the glass to crack, the silicon joints simply aren't designed to withstand such pressures. As suggested by Hawksport, some food-grade plastic buckets such as those used for home-brewing should be used, coloured plastic should be avoided as it often contains certain chemicals which could be harmful.

After you've filled the tank back up when you arrive, don't feed the fish for a few days and leave the lights off for a while. Keeping an eye on the water parameters would also be a good idea.


----------



## FuzzButt (Jan 7, 2010)

hawksport said:


> What filters are you using as the bacteria need to be looked after during the move.


I have a Fluval 2 filter.. with the two white sponges and a white fluffy middle


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

FuzzButt said:


> I have a Fluval 2 filter.. with the two white sponges and a white fluffy middle


Then what I would do is give the sponges a good rinse out with some of your tank water and put the sponges into the buckets (not in the filter) this will allow enough water to circulate over them to keep a good population of bacteria alive.


----------



## FuzzButt (Jan 7, 2010)

ok, thanks


----------

